# Heart of a Lion, courage



## dianamd

I would like to know the Hebrew translation for 'Heart of a Lion'. I know the literal translation could be too, well, literal. I'm using the phrase to say something like, the courage of, or as brave as, the heart of a lion. If anyone can think of something similar that translates smoothly, I would really appreciate it.

Even though I don't really speak Hebrew, I'm Jewish and would like a Hebrew tattoo. My mother speaks Hebrew but not as much as a native speaker, and she doesn't write in Hebrew so I'm worried her translation will be wrong. For a tattoo, I would like to make sure it's right.


----------



## GeriReshef

מה מתוק מדבש ו*מה עז מארי*
That is the the retoric question of Samson from the Bible.

King Richard I is known in Hebrew as ריצ'ארד לב הארי.


----------



## Tararam

"גיבור כארי" is also a possibility. Taken from the Mishna.


----------



## origumi

Tararam said:


> "גיבור כארי" is also a possibility. Taken from the Mishna.


With Biblical origin: מִנְּשָׁרִים קַלּוּ מֵאֲרָיוֹת גָּבֵרוּ


----------



## airelibre

יש הבדל בין ארי לאריה
?


----------



## arielipi

no, also *la*y*ish* is another word for lion.  ליש

the reason for the strange bolding is because the yod is almost not heard.


----------



## GeriReshef

In the Bible we may find ארי, אריה, ליש כפיר, שחל, מריא, לביא etc.
In contemporary Hebrew we use only אריה for the male and לביאה for the female.


----------



## origumi

GeriReshef said:


> In the Bible we may find ארי, אריה, ליש כפיר, שחל, *מריא*, לביא etc.


Are you sure about מריא?


----------



## GeriReshef

origumi said:


> Are you sure about מריא?


You are right, I am wrong - it is another animal!


----------

